# New survival-diy illustrated manual!



## ApoTraBo (Nov 29, 2016)

Good day everyone!
My name is *name edited* and I'm writing a survival book that deviates from the manuals that we all have read and loved.
My idea is to build a practical resource to my readers, and not the usual book that teaches us how to survive four days in the desert with only a cork!
One of the great forces of the book is to be illustrated. Often books and survival manuals insert some illustration every 20-30 pages just to relieve the reader's eye, well that's not the case.
In this book all pages have illustrations, cards, plans and tables, just to help you quickly understand and research within the various chapters.
This manual comes from the idea that the knowledge you need in order to live as a self-sufficient, and not just to survive a few days to a catastrophe, should be available to everyone regardless of prior knowledge that everyone will have acquired during their life.
If you want to take a look at my project, you will also notice a very attractive graphics, this is a choice not just because the eye wants its part, but to bring all disciplines that are intertwined with survivalist also to youngers. We all have a nephew, a child or a young friend who would like to know more about "our world", but often the younger people when see a written thick book in black and white, get scared and label it as a boring textbook.
As for the contents of the book, it is not a trivial copy of the usual academic information found a little everywhere, although obviously I have also inserted the basics so that everyone can enter himself in this reality, but I have included dozens of disciplines that are often been left out of these manuals.
To do some simple example:
How to synthesize an aspirin?
How to calculate area and volume of a cylinder?
How to help woman to give birth?
How do I build me a drill?
How can I do lime?
How to forge metal?
How can I build a refrigerator?
How can I distillate?
How to do explosive or gunpowder?
From physics to chemistry, electronics and orientation, through dozens of information and advice organized for needs and chapters. Information are gathered not only from my own experience, but from a deep study lasted more than two years and the help of professionals in every sector.
Inside this book you will find how to build a self-sufficient house from scratch ...
I will continue to tell you about this project, but before continuing to write for hours I want to give you a more practical idea.
The book is almost finished, but to finish it and produce it I need funds and for this I relied on Kickstarter to begin the pre-sales of the book and so be able to self-produce without having to I would love to invite you to read the project, and , if you find it interesting, help me make it real, but i can not add links since i am new to this forum.
But if you want you can search for it by your own. The book is called Edited by Denton, between *edited by Denton*, and my own site you will find it pretty fast! 
This is a project that has already wowed Michael Barton, who has made a video to try to help me, the S.A.T. Francesco Silla that is helping me to spread this work and with him dozens of front men survivalists of the entire world as they believe in the strength of this book.
I sincerely hope that this will be for you an interesting post and after reading the project decide to help me make this book real!
Thanks for your support!

.

P.S.
I hope this will not label as SPAM...
I am the creator and the writer of this book and i am not trying to sell nothing, i am just trying to let people know about my work because at least between us, when someone are trying to do something good and indipendent, we should give our support! At least this is my opinion.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello from Texas.

The key question now is, are you joining the forum or just promoting your book?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ApoTraBo said:


> Good day everyone!
> My name is Davide Mancini and I'm writing a survival book that deviates from the manuals that we all have read and loved.
> *but i can not add links since i am new to this forum.*
> 
> ...


Slow down there Ramrod and hold yer horses. You aint new to this forum yet, post about 25 times and we just might consider ya new then. So what else ya got to add here at PF?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@ApoTraBo - Oh, but this is spam. Pure and simple. Sure, you are not "selling" anything, but you are pandering for donations. Sure, you haven't added a link, but you did offer directions to links, didn't you?
You can understand when I say you are thinking we are morons.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And a friendly piece of advice, turn on spell check while typing your book.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

There's books that covers each subject matter but not in a single book. You would have to have a series of books to cover all the subjects mentioned.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Rawles said create a home based business. What better business than writing a book from home?
Check your grammar. Inor will buy several copies as gifts for his friends, but he will prefer leather bound editions for us close friends.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's " SPAM " , but not the one in the can . This so called book will take years to write , so sit back and get writing , when I see it in Barns & Noble , if it's under $3 I will buy it .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> It's " SPAM " , but not the one in the can . This so called book will take years to write , so sit back and get writing , when I see it in Barns & Noble , if it's under $3 I will buy it .


Never mind him ... he's just playing the cheapskate role for now .... write the book and he will give you 5 bucks for it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Rawles said create a home based business. What better business than writing a book from home?
> Check your grammar. Inor will buy several copies as gifts for his friends, but he will prefer leather bound editions for us close friends.


I would like to thank Inor in advance, for my leather bound copy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The book is called "Edited by Denton" haha
Denton, I'll buy YOUR book


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> The book is called "Edited by Denton" haha
> Denton, I'll buy YOUR book


Were I to write a book, your copy would be autographed and free.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ApoTraBo said:


> P.S.
> I hope this will not label as SPAM...
> I am the creator and the writer of this book and i am not trying to sell nothing, i am just trying to let people know about my work because at least between us, when someone are trying to do something good and indipendent, we should give our support! At least this is my opinion.


Seriously, who the hell would purchase any "book" written by someone who could actually type the above? My 9 year old niece can do better... and we are from Mississippi.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I am interested to see an illustration of "how to do lime"...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

******* said:


> Seriously, who the hell would purchase any "book" written by someone who could actually type the above? My 9 year old niece can do better... and we are from Mississippi.


They are obviously not native English speakers. Maybe Nigerian?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Ouch!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I am a Nigerian prince. My brother, the president of the United States, has sent me money to publish a book. But I need $5000 American dollars to pen a checking account t where I may cash the check from my brother the President of the United States.
If you send me $5000 American dollars, I will repay you tenfold once my book is published. I already have orders for several leather bound copies.
In America it will be titled, "Edited by Denton" from what my publisher said.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You do lime with salt and tequila!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know anytime I see an advertisement for literature and it's riddled with incorrect grammar, I want to run out and buy it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I could write a book on making a gun barrel only, and it would be an inch thick to cover everything for a beginner.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

New book by CD: How to Prep.

Chapter 1: Join a forum.
Chapter 2: Read the threads.
Chapter 3: Buy stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chapter 4: Ignore the Knuckleheaded Troublemakers...:vs_wave:



Coastie dad said:


> New book by CD: How to Prep.
> 
> Chapter 1: Join a forum.
> Chapter 2: Read the threads.
> Chapter 3: Buy stuff.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Chapter 4: Ignore the Knuckleheaded Troublemakers...:vs_wave:


And just whom, my good man, makes up the most inspirational and riveting portion of the forums? Why, my good sir, the very ones of which you speak in chapter 4!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish I had started a "books on tape/cd" company where every book was narrated by Carol Channing and Gilbert Gottfried.


----------

